# Old Indian Bicycle (info wanted)



## curcio49 (Feb 15, 2014)

looking for information on an indian bicycle, as to year, rarity, value, etc
my email is bobcar60@aol.com


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2014)

1924 + -    Value???? $1,000 +


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 15, 2014)

Are you buying or selling?


----------



## curcio49 (Feb 15, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Are you buying or selling?



not sure yet,, depends on the value of the bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 15, 2014)

I would say more than $1,000.00. 

The front forks look bent.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 15, 2014)

Is the bike restored or original? I agree its worth a little more then 1,000 dollars either way.

Nick.


----------



## curcio49 (Feb 15, 2014)

*indian bicycle*

i believe its worth a lot more than $1000, i think will  try ebay and see what happens
thanks for your input.
  bob


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 15, 2014)

The bike appears to be a late 20's Westfield and the 'Indian' water decal suggests it's restored!  Also the tank looks wrong for the frame, it's hard to discern it's pedigree based on the present photos? Would like to see better photos of the tank's front end-cap...also the dropouts on the frame, the fork, fenders and the left side of the bottom bracket.

I'm not sure where people are getting their guesstimate numbers from...but the price of that chainring is between $500-$700 and an Indian tank (if it's the correct cigar tank) would fetch north of $1000.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe it's me but the badge holes looks wrong. The right should be higher than the left. I could most likely be wrong but it bugs me mine are the opposite to the pic.


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2014)

*Ill bet a buck*

the tank is fabricated.


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2014)

First I think it worth noting this guy is obviously FISHING
Read his statement about if he is a buyer or seller. HE OWNS THE BIKE. he said he was going to put it on EBAY.
I never said that the bike was ONLY worth $1000
I said $1000 + 
And to someone fishing around....... YEAH I would say that's pretty close to it $1000 + 
If he wants something better than that, put the damn bike on ebay and see where it goes. 
He obviously already knows it's value to some extent. So why ask?
He said himself it was worth ALOT more than $1000. 
If the bike is for sale he needs to go by the rule of the site like everyone else and put it in the FOR SALE OR TRADE 
with price, picture and location.
JKent


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Maybe it's me but the badge holes looks wrong. The right should be higher than the left. I could most likely be wrong but it bugs me mine are the opposite to the pic.




Every Indian Motocycle Co. badge I've seen has the holes as pictured (left hole higher then right hole). You may have a very unique rare badge, I'd love to see a photo of it?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sure I'll post it tomorrow. Probably not rare but definitely a original.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not sure about those pedals, I cant see them closely. Also the paint scheme doesn't appear to be Indian, and of course there is no nickel plating, everything is painted silver.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 15, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Sure I'll post it tomorrow. Probably not rare but definitely a original.




Great! Mean time here's the familiar Indian Motocycle Co., badge with the high left hole.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 16, 2014)

curcio49 said:


> i believe its worth a lot more than $1000, i think will  try ebay and see what happens
> thanks for your input.
> bob




I like to go fishing .... Good Luck  to you & keep in touch...


----------



## curcio49 (Feb 16, 2014)

*indian bike*



jkent said:


> First I think it worth noting this guy is obviously FISHING
> Read his statement about if he is a buyer or seller. HE OWNS THE BIKE. he said he was going to put it on EBAY.
> I never said that the bike was ONLY worth $1000
> I said $1000 +
> ...




i,m really sorry i offended you, maybe i am fishing but being new to this forum i,m not sure yet how to get around it,
also i have been told by someone who is quite knowledgeable in Indian bicycles that it could be worth around $4000,
so until i know for sure what its worth i,m not putting it up for sale. so once again really sorry i offended you.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2014)

You can put it next to the other Indian bike on ebay for 2100.00 - it's been there for quite a while. I know it is not the same bike. .... But - gives you a guide price

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181321259824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bike (Feb 16, 2014)

*Yes*



curcio49 said:


> i,m really sorry i offended you, maybe i am fishing but being new to this forum i,m not sure yet how to get around it,
> also i have been told by someone who is quite knowledgeable in Indian bicycles that it could be worth around $4000,
> so until i know for sure what its worth i,m not putting it up for sale. so once again really sorry i offended you.




indian bicycles can be worth 4k
no your bike is not even close unless you find a fool, always a possiblilty!

The bike on ebay is trying to say it is HENDEE indian- that has its own ball of problems.

The one in this thread is INDIAN MOTOCYCLE COMPANY. if it actually started out as an indian in the first place. it has parts from different periods and I do not think they ever made a tank of that diameter so in my mind it is more of a tribute (to be kind)


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 16, 2014)

bike said:


> the tank is fabricated.




I want in on this bet, it looks like someone was having "fun with metal fab" to me too.  I've only ever seen one kind of round tank on these bikes and it doesn't look like this one.  I don't claim to be an expert on Indians but my gut says Runaway!   I'd feel more comfortable spending the extra $$$ on the one Fordsnake had for sale a while back http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38390-FS-Indian-Bicycle-SOLD&highlight=Indian


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Here are some pics of it. The badge is worn and patina nicely. Now looking at the other pics .. mine is not even close on spacing.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 16, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Here are some pics of it. The badge is worn and patina nicely




Thanks for sharing...but your badge isn't the Indian Motocycle Co. badge, it's the precursor, the Hendee badge


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Thanks for sharing...but your badge isn't the Indian Motocycle Co. badge, it's the precursor, the Hendee badge[/QUOTE
> Oh no now what.. What is it then? It came off a bicycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 16, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Oh no now what.. What is it then? It came off a bicycle.




Don't fret! It's an original Indian badge... just an earlier one, before the 1923 company name change.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well... that's good and bad news. Good it's Indian and bad I got to find the right frame;( It never ends.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 16, 2014)

Just send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 17, 2014)

*My Indian*

Hey KUNZOG, here's my '41 Model 741 Indian done up as a civilian bike.  The originals were all made for the military.  I had a "44 Civilian Chief too.




Mike


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 17, 2014)

As long as we're sharin'.......


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> *As long as we're sharin'*




One of my favorite Indians...Satchel Paige


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> One of my favorite Indians...Satchel Paige




One of my favorite baseball cards:


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice stuff guys.

Mike


----------



## kunzog (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine is a 1940 Sport Scout


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2014)

curcio49 said:


> looking for information on an indian bicycle, as to year, rarity, value, etc
> my email is bobcar60@aol.com
> 
> View attachment 137497




the whole badge looks bogus to me, please take and post a photo of the reverse of the badge. it looks artificially patina'd to me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> One of my favorite Indians...Satchel Paige




In the Ken Burn's documentary, about the only thing I remember is the quote the Satchel could throw a greasy pork chop past a wolf.
Thought that was pretty cool.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> the whole badge looks bogus to me, please take and post a photo of the reverse of the badge. it looks artificially patina'd to me.




The best way to discern the fakes from the originals is holding it in your hand and feeling its weight! Fakes are heavy casted metals versus the original stamped metal. The impression on the back of the fake badges have gotten really good (beside the original Hendee badge, there's another original badge in the below pics).


----------

